# Dark spots in stool?



## Sue1215 (Apr 26, 2010)

First of all let me start off saying my grandma has had IBS according to my father and I might have it too now. My GI said that I do probably have it but hasn't properly diagnosed me yet. Another problem I have is that I have internal hemorrhoids due to my undiagnosed ibs in the past. I have altering constipation and diarreah, but mostly constipation. My IBS ever was noticable until I went a huge amount of stress last September and that's when I finally noticed something was wrong, my stools always came out feeling like razor blades and my internal hemmies were noticed then. Well, they never found it cause they think its high up to the point where they cant feel it in a normal exam.Anyways, so when I go to the bathroom I notice that most of the time they have a swirl of a dark spot in them and it makes me concerned. Do I have colon cancer? I'm only 19 years old and no one else in my family has it. I also have frequent gas and pain in my abdomen. Oh and sometimes theyre green, if that makes any difference.I just really want to know if I should be orried or just paranoid...Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it is just food, usually with blood it looks tarry/sticky, not sure if that works with swirl. Colon cancer is extremely rare in someone under 50. So it would be unlikely to be colon cancer. However it is probably worth getting the stool tested for blood just in case it is blood, and there are many things that cause bleeding in 19 year olds and those can be treated.


----------

